# My cobalt tinc will not lay her eggs



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

i bought a cobalt tinc on 4/19/13 they are a proven breeding pair from another local breeder leaving the hobby  my main local contact and sold me my first pair of leucs) the tincs are 5 yrs old and have produced many babies . my female i have noticed her getting larger and larger ( like she is full of eggs) for 2.5 weeks now but she is not laying the eggs? these will be my first set of eggs and am super excited to see them. everything i have read / thought says she would have laid them by now the male is always on top of the coco hut and i have caught him in there as well. i feed them every morning melos and small 1/4" crickets i get from a breeder dusted in repti-cal pink & the blue repti-vite i alternate the days heavy dusting.. i watch the little piggies eat everything( i am feeding very heavily ) that moves and really love the crickets i spray them after all the food dissappears to make any remaining fruit flys move around into their demise ---- yes i am evil but i gotta get my kicks some how.. am i doing something wrong or missing something? maybe my tincs just dont like me..lol ... they love me and the goodies i bring when they see me... can any one help.. .any more info needed ????....temp stays between 70 ( night ) thru 78-80 degrees ( day high in the house keep ac on @ 76 ) humidity stays above 75% and they have a water feature they absolutly love and sleep in and stay in during the day  any help would be great thanks guys and galls for your help


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

They will get there! Let them acclimate a bit longer.. It takes time my friend..


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok just making sure I was not missing an important step and hindering / hurting my new friends 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do they have access to water? I've noticed that my tincs take a soak in water before and after they lay eggs. Maybe that would help her. Just a shallow dish would be fine if there is no pond.

OMG, never mind on everything I just said. Somehow I missed the part about the water feature, lol. So, anyway, I'd give her more time. Maybe she is still getting used to her new digs.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

You may start misting the tank every 8 hours. Make sure you have a small lid or petri dish inside the hut for them to deposit eggs. And be patient lol the trick will be to get them to slow down once they start. I believe I have a two year old male from the pair you have. If your looking for others in the area I know a few I can put you in contact with depending on what your wanting. There are a lot of froggers in and around Dallas. You may also want to join the yahoo group texasdartfrogs. Good luck.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

According to the storyline the frogs sleep in the water and spend most of their waking time in the water. That behaviour raises a huge red flag.Tincs soaking a lot usually means they don't feel well.If your female is getting noticeably fatter each day that could be a possible symptom of kidney failure. If this is what is being seen I think a vet checkup is in order. Alo if their temps are not too hot their really is no reason to spend excess time in water.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^^ what he said. They should not spend all there time in the water feature. Also I would get some repashy vitamin A to dust the food as well, I use it every 10-12 days but most people(from what I read) use it once a month.

Sent from...


----------



## lhu659982 (Aug 31, 2012)

It is not always an easy bing bang eggs process. You just have to make sure that they're environment is ideal (humidity, temp, substrate, hiding spots.) Also make sure that they have lots of leaf litter to deposit on.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Bill is right. If they're spending that much time in the water, there's probably a health issue.

One of the reasons I have a water feature in every tank.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

I would also agree it may be a health concern and should be checked. However, I have a male Cobalt that just loves his water. He will sit in his pool most of the day looking out of the front of the tank. He has been checked years ago when I first noticed it at about 6 months ootw. and was found to be in good health with no problems. I have read other post since I joined that have mentioned other cobalts loving water as well. Its the only tinc. I have heard of doing this (that was not Ill). I remember one post where the person had put an air stone in the water and called it a frogcuzzi. Would like to hear from you on the outcome of the exam I would like to know if it was ill or just another cobalt that loves water.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

So I pulled her out for a coupke hours to get a fresh stool sample and took it up to the vet.... they said evrryrhing looks great and she is probablt absorbing extra water for the eggs... here lately she gets into a film Canister that she rolled into the water trying to stand on it and sits in there with head out of the water and if I open the lid she will pop her head into the canister guess she is playing hide and go seek... I will try and snap a picture of her tomorrow I am off..yay..... so I guess she just thinks she is a fish instead of a frog 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

Well i found eggs today after I switched her from hand spray to a mist king system 2 weeks later she layed her eggs super stoked thanks 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

